# New thread flag



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Happening a lot today... I read a thread and then later look at the board and see that although no-one else has posted, it has the new post flag set :? :?


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

is it to do with your cache... if you reload the page does it still show??


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Yep and to be sure, I cleared the cache earlier. :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm getting the same thing and the flags dissapear from time to time


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Thought it was me.... but cleared everything down and it still shows topics I've read having new posts when they don't....

coupled with the log-on problem which is getting worse...i can hardly post now without being logged out in the middle....

something really weird going on... and all cookie related....


----------



## Pammy (Nov 10, 2003)

I've had awful problems for the past three or four days - have e-mailed support but got no response  Feel like billy no mates 

Shows me as as a diff user when I access, then when I try and log in as me it shows me as online but still wants me to log on :?

Have just cleared my cookies and it's let me in. Be interesting to see if it throws me out again. I'd love to know though if it's a prob my end - it only happens with this forum though :?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

It's not you. I posted about this (a few threads down).

Unfortunately Jae has not responded to my IM or messages in the moderators forum. :?


----------

